#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [圖片] 吃飽太閑的狼

## 狼幼仔

蠻好笑的,拿羊當跳箱

----------


## 小龍

哇哈哈哈哈
這張有惡搞到，不錯耶

----------


## 野

其實狼是在說:「嘿~我抓到你了~你當鬼!!~」XDXD"
(啥鬼?!= ="

----------


## 白狼。淩

應該是合成的吧...

好可愛的狼唷=3=

讓我想到狼與羊(牠的是山羊

跟大大說的很像

好像在玩遊戲吧

----------


## 銀

這張...曾經是我家電腦的桌布(!?)
我媽不知道哪裡找到的XD

----------


## 山風

(噴飯)
撲哈哈哈...怎麼有這麼可愛的狼呀=w=

----------


## 銀月

好可愛阿~!!
要不要一起玩阿(被打
小獸也很愛玩喔~
小獸來知道很多好玩的遊戲喔(被打昏拖走
(迷:又在誘拐狼了

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

XD~~

好好笑喔  真的是吃飽沒事做阿=ˇ=(笑死

(狼:沒什麼 只是我飯後的...消化運動而已)

XD~~~

----------


## wuhanroro2008

好貼！ 還好笑大笑！  表演也太誇張了  ~ 0 ~

----------


## 小狼兒

仔細看。。。那只是狗呃。。。蘇格蘭牧羊犬。。。。

----------


## 嗜血狂狼

> 仔細看。。。那只是狗呃。。。蘇格蘭牧羊犬。。。。


 是有點像牧羊犬

----------


## 迪亞狼

哇哈哈~羊變肉餅了 (啥阿!?

有點好奇...那之狼要怎麼落地一　一ａ

平常人類跳箱或跳馬背都是2腳落地 , 那狼呢...?

----------


## 天狗

哈哈XD(倒地)
那隻狼很可愛  :Embarassed:

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

> 哇哈哈~羊變肉餅了 (啥阿!?
> 
> 有點好奇...那之狼要怎麼落地一　一ａ
> 
> 平常人類跳箱或跳馬背都是2腳落地 , 那狼呢...?





大約一樣會兩腳落地，
因為成功後他要高舉前雙腳‥‥‥￣▽￣"

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

那有些像牧羊犬！
不然，羊怎會不跑開！
好可愛喔！
真是吃飽飯沒事做！
-----------------------------------------------------
我對那狼/狗說：「你不覺得很危險嗎？」
那狼/狗：「怎會危險！那好好玩！」
這時，那羊說：「好玩你的頭！」
然後，頭向上一頂！
那狼/狗立即變了性無能！

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

> 哇哈哈~羊變肉餅了 (啥阿!?
> 
> 有點好奇...那之狼要怎麼落地一　一ａ
> 
> 平常人類跳箱或跳馬背都是2腳落地 , 那狼呢...?


跨過去的時候在空中翻兩圈然後四腳著地XD
蠻合理的不是嗎@@a
既然把羊當作跳箱來跳都有可能了還有什麼是不可能的(被歐飛)

----------


## 小步

好好笑唷‧‧‧

姿勢有夠可愛  :Mr. Green:  

這應該用*畫*的吧 我跳 (摔屎)‧‧‧

----------


## 隼

那狼的表情好．．．．．．．．ＸＤ
真是可愛阿～！
 :狐狸心跳:  
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
那羊怎麼沒反應．．．．
會讓聯想到電影［翡翠森林］
真是可愛～～

----------


## Owla

太...太惡搞了吧?　　　　　　
看完之後就只有"囧能形容我的感受 ......　　　　　
還當跳箱勒...　　　　　
那隻羊都不會有反應嗎?　　　　　
照理來說羊看到狼應該都會逃開吧?　　　　　
悠閒的吃草　還若無其事的讓牠跳！？　　　　　
果然是合成照片......　　　　　
但是我比較感到好奇的是那個跳箱的動作......　　　　　
那是怎麼做到的?　　　　　
畫會畫的那麼像嗎?　　　　　
反正......太強了啦!!!

----------


## 風之殤

不知道要說什麼      整個很無言

羊會乖乖的讓狼跳嗎??(疑惑中)

----------


## taleshunt

這不就是怎麼看都很萌的狼與羊?

期待繪畫高手獸人化(被巴)

----------


## DeViL

好另類  顛覆狼吃羊觀念  其實還是可以成為一家人的=ˇ=

話說它表情好high0......0

----------


## 悠竹星犬

愉悅的玩跳"羊"背
會不會下一張就羊跳狼了!?XDDD
[我跳!!~]

[咩~~你好重= =]

----------


## 鵺影

這是惡搞的合成照片吧...XD

不過合成的滿好的，初看到的確會會心一笑...呵呵

----------

